# Who's in your will? All about wills.



## dobielvr (Apr 12, 2022)

I have a simple question. Is it required or necessary to leave your Living Trust and Durable Power of Attorney to the same person? When I say trust, I mean the beneficiary of my trust. I'm not, and my estate planner is almost forcing me to.  I did in fact sign the papers, but I'm ready to rip them up.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 12, 2022)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I am reasonably sure that the laws vary from state to state.  So, make sure that the advice you get is pertinent to California.


You really should not feel pressured. If you feel pressured, I would be wary and back off. And then go and get another professional opinion and make sure that everything is in order.

Here's a link to the California Department of Aging

https://aging.ca.gov/

Maybe they know of resources that can get you some free, professional, financial advice on these matters???


----------



## hawkdon (Apr 12, 2022)

I do not have any of those items....live alone, no sig other,
leaving little bit that is in the bank to younger sister POD,
and that is it....simple....


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2022)

I don't know much about that.  We need to work on our will; my hubby's nephew is waiting on us.  He's an attorney back home.   We haven't been to my hometown in 2 years... and don't know when we will.   Hopefully before we both expire.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 20, 2022)

I don't know how to answer this but maybe this can help. 
https://www.legalzoom.com/articles/can-your-power-of-attorney-change-your-living-trust


----------

